# Bringing vape goods through customs



## Reddy_D (27/9/18)

Hi guys

Looking for some advice. 

Does anyone know if vape goods can be brought into SA from Indonesia?

I have family coming in who has bought some stuff but would like some confirmation about bringing into SA.

Does any have any info for me?

Thanks in advance guys

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/18)

Coming into SA no issue... I cam back from Paris and the Stuttgart shows with a backpack full of vape gear. No one batted an eyelid.


----------



## Reddy_D (27/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Coming into SA no issue... I cam back from Paris and the Stuttgart shows with a backpack full of vape gear. No one batted an eyelid.


Thanks for the feedback Rob. 

Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

